# Move All Photos



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

My wife has an Iphone 6 that she doesn't need anymore. I am trying to save and move all her photos, videos, etc to a folder on my computer so we can factory reset the phone to sell. I hooked it up to my computer and was able to find the phone in "my computer" and I am able to see many of her photos and I can move them. However, I am unable to see them all and I can't seem to move them over to the computer. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what you are doing wrong technically, but your procedure is very risky (assuming you want to preserve the photos). *Copy* (never move the only instance of important data) the photos to computer; back them up to other media; make sure both those copies can be accessed; and only then delete them from the phone.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Sorry for the delay. I want to move them off the phone because we are going to sell the phone (not needed). I just don't know how to access or see them all via my computer so I can move them...


----------



## Avine (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't what makes you unable to move photos over to the computer. I linked my phone with PC and went to "My computer" to open the phone as a drive, and could find the folder "DCIM" where the photos are stored. And I can copy and paste the photos to PC.
If that still doesn't work for you, I think you can try a file transfer tool to connect your phone to PC and transfer photos.
BTW, if you need any recommendation of the tools, AirMore is a good choice. It is a free app and I can preview the photos before transferring. And the process is pretty easy.
Hope both ways help!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The only way you can see and move all your pictures and videos is by using itunes. If you don't have itunes you need to download it into your computer and may require your wifes email address and password (itunes).


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

If the device shows up under my computer. You can [Right-Click] it and start the Import Pictures and Videos wizard. 
But be sure to check that all the photos and Videos actually do transfer.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Fireflycph I did that and a bunch transferred but all photos shows 577 and I am pretty sure that many didn't transfer...


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

If I'm not very mistaken? It happens a lot. The wizard won't copy files that are already copied. As @Avine said. Try the free app.


----------

